

Ask HN: What is your HN day like? - t0pj

I was just wondering how everyone uses Hacker News within the span of a single day.  Do you read every single comment related to a story they're interested in?  Do you return to read any new comments?  Use RSS only?<p>I'll start off with myself:<p>1) Browse through and read top stories of the day as well as the New section.  I also follow links within the stories for deeper reading.<p>2) After reading stories, I'll come back and save any stories that were interesting.<p>3) I then go into my saved stories' related comments and read all every last comment.<p>4) As I read through the comments, I up-vote existing comments that, in my eyes, provide value either for myself or I see as enhancing the discussion.  I very rarely down-vote.<p>5) After reading all comments, I'll then decide (rarely) to add my own comments to the discussion.<p>6) Once I've read through all of the posted comments, I usually don't return to that particular thread.  It's difficult to sort out the previous comments I've already read from any new ones, relative to myself.  Thoughts?<p>7) Revisit, usually browsing the main page and New section multiple times a day.
======
kynikos
Usually check my email in the morning, then visit HN main page and browse
through stuff while I consume my morning coffee. I'll check out the New
section periodically throughout the day. Usually don't vote on any comments
unless I said "word" aloud to myself after reading them.

------
bayareaguy
These days I read YC with Opera on OSX. My build scripts have

    
    
      open -a Opera http://news.ycombinator.com
    

at the top and

    
    
      open -a Opera build.out
    

at the end.

